# Sturmey Archer High Flange rear hub



## nycet3 (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm looking for a 36 Hole 120 rear to go with this front. And if this doesn't work, I'll be selling this one. (What good is one glove?)
Thanks, Joe.


----------

